# What is this schrader valve?



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a fuel pressure test port to me. Is the valve on the fuel rail?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Push it and see what squirts out. Safety glasses required.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Push it and see what squirts out. Safety glasses required.


I like the way you think! Except for safety glasses. I mean, what could go wrong?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bigplanz said:


> I like the way you think! Except for safety glasses. I mean, what could go wrong?


Yep. No worries. Just make sure engine and parts are hot enough to maybe ignite fuel? As when facial hair is burnt, it grows back more, so every man gets bushier eyebrows and more beard and mustache. That's desired, right? And free.:devil3:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.justanswer.com/ford-linc...gator-2000-lincoln-navigator-5-4l-stalls.html


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It is hugging the engine right next to the injectors so what else could it be? Only schrader valve I know of under the hood is the fuel pressure test port. I just didn't expect to find it there.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

There are more schrader valves under your hood. 1 is the fuel pressure test port that you took a pic. The other 2 are in the A/C system, low and high side ports on the A/C. Sometimes they kinda hide the fuel pressure test port and others are out in the open. Some don't have one, then you gotta find a connection the tap into. But the pic you have is the fuel pressure test port. Your fuel pressure should be 30-45lbs.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> There are more schrader valves under your hood. 1 is the fuel pressure test port that you took a pic. The other 2 are in the A/C system, low and high side ports on the A/C. Sometimes they kinda hide the fuel pressure test port and others are out in the open. Some don't have one, then you gotta find a connection the tap into. But the pic you have is the fuel pressure test port. Your fuel pressure should be 30-45lbs.:vs_cool:


I knew about the AC hose connections. I have recharged an AC system belore, and jumped a low pressure switch on my Villager when I was testing the compressor. I have never heard those ports called schrader valves before, since they aren't threaded. I suppose they have the same internal piston/spring valve though. Low and High pressure ports have unique sized quick connects, to prevent people from trying to add refrigerant to the high pressure side.

Thanks for the confirmation on the fuel pressure test port. I had a devil of a time finding it. Kept looking on the backside of the engine near the firewall. Finally, the other day I decided to check out the COP ignition component locations, in case I had to replace one someday. While rooting around in there, I spotted the schrader valve. Still can't figure out how on earth to get to the COP, much less the spark plugs, but at least I have found one piece of the puzzle.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I was working on the evaporative emission system on my wife's car this past week, and am pretty sure I read someplace that some vehicles also have a schrader valve in this system, for the purpose of connecting a smoke machine. I think it said a left hand thread with a green cap. Fortunately I was able to identify the problem before getting that involved though.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

DexterII said:


> I was working on the evaporative emission system on my wife's car this past week, and am pretty sure I read someplace that some vehicles also have a schrader valve in this system, for the purpose of connecting a smoke machine. I think it said a left hand thread with a green cap. Fortunately I was able to identify the problem before getting that involved though.


Forgot about Evap. Yes they do. I generally have to remove those to test for leaks with my smoke machine.:vs_coffee:


----------

